# New to the site...check me out



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

I just found out about this site and I am a regular at maxima.org. Please feel free to visit my site and tell me what you think. here is the link: 
http://maxima.cardomain.com/id/azn2dmax 

thanks,
oliver


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

AZN2DMAX said:


> *
> 
> *http://maxima.cardomain.com/id/azn2dmax[/URL



**holding back... holding back....


All i can say is to start watching blue's clues, so steve or whatever the new guy's name is, can help you get a clue...

*cough altezzas....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Good way to welcome a new guy  . The car's not my style either, but he likes it, and that's what matters.

Anyway, welcome to the site, have fun, and become friendly with the search function  .


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the car. It looks real nice and clean. Oh, WELCOME.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *
> **holding back... holding back....
> 
> 
> ...


oh drop it with the altezzas gaggin stuff.. it gettin old.


nice car azn2dmax


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

*Thanks*

To all the positive replies thanks. To all the haters, I really don't care just tryin to express what I like. As for the Altezza's I am goin to paint them to match the color of my car. thanks for the positive feedback for those who left them. It's all good everyone has their opinion that's what I'm in the military so we can keep it that way. 

thanks,
oliver

P.S. Opium still no pics of your car??????? I wonder why???????


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Not a fan of the chrome rims or the Altezzas, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Enjoy the ride! 

BTW, gotta get those pictures when you paint the altezzas....no matter WHAT anyone else thinks. Oh yeah, nice car. Clean, tight, and well taken care of.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*2 words*

Bling Bling! Not my cup of tea, but welcome aboard!


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I LIKE the wheels. They'd look like crap on my Sentra, not to mention they probably weigh so much my car wouldn't move, but they do look good. The altezzas are, well, very clear.  That's all i've got on that, other than it's your car, and if you like clear, dammit, go clear.


----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

I felt real old when I read: "EVER SINCE I WAS A LITTLE KID I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED THE MAXIMA "

When I was a little kid, there was no Maxima


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

2002JustBlue said:


> *I felt real old when I read: "EVER SINCE I WAS A LITTLE KID I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED THE MAXIMA "
> 
> When I was a little kid, there was no Maxima  *


Heh, when I was a little kid, they were still Datsuns.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

When I was a little kid, there were Maximas, and I also liked them. I begged my parents to get one that had the cool little keypad built into the drivers door to unlock it.(about 1991-94) and what'd they do, bought a friggin' BMW.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

stereo setup in trunk is awesome..

very clean


----------

